# être pure des règles



## alumnafrancesa

bonjour!

je voulais savoir comment se traduirait l'expression *"être pure des règles"*, il s'agirait d'un homme qui selon ses coutumes ne dormirait pas avec sa femme tant qu'elle serait en période de règles et qui attendrait donc qu'elle "soit pure des règles"

*il ne s'agit pas du fait qu'il considère sa femme impure en elle-même mais plutôt l'état dans lequel elle se trouve.*

j'hésite donc entre "ser" et "estar".

j'attends vos avis.......

merci d'avance.


----------



## Domtom

Sin necesidad de ponerme a pensar en la traducción de _"être pure des règles"_ (tema del cual, además, soy un total ignorante por razones biológicas ), lo que veo es que, sea como sea, se utilizará _estar_ y no _ser_: _"estar_... (no sé qué)_"_.


----------



## lpfr

Je vote pour "estar" car il s'agit d'une situation transitoire et non intrinsèque du sujet. Mais, cela ne veut pas dire que ce soit l'expression utilisée. Attendons d'autres avis.


----------



## Domtom

lpfr said:


> Je vote pour "estar" car il s'agit d'une situation transitoire et non intrinsèque du sujet.


 
Exacto. Es un poco como la diferencia entre Química y Física. Química es sobre la esencia de la materia (que antes era azúcar y ahora es carbón, que con sólo que tenga un protón más en el núcleo, el átomo ya no es ese elemento, sino ese otro...), Física es sobre el estado de los cuerpos (que se mueven, que se caen, que se calientan o enfrían...). Química = ser ; Física = estar. Y perdonad lo tonto de la comparación, pero a veces cuanto más tonto es el truco pnemotécnico, más funciona.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

muchas gracias sus explicaciones se conforman con lo que pensaba, ahora no tengo ninguna duda!

hasta luego!


----------



## Domtom

*-*
*On emploie toujours **SER*



*1) Devant un nom *


Marte *es* un planeta.
Javier *es* mi profesor
Los turismos *son* automóviles.
Los policías *son* funcionarios.
El gato *es* un felino.
¿*Son* los chimpancés seres humanos?



*2) Devant un pronom *


Ese post *es* mío.
Tu tarjeta *es* ésta.
Esa falda escocesa no *es* tuya, sino mía.
Esta tienda de campaña *es* la de él.
*Es* nuestro partido: tenemos que ganarlo.
La casa *es* mía.
El campeón *fue* él.



*3) Devant un numéral*


Al principio *éramos* cuatro gatos, pero ahora ya *somos* muchos.
*Son* dos los mandamientos que resumen el Decálogo.
Calculo que *habrán sido* más de diez mil manifestantes.
En mi casa *somos* cuatro: mi madre, mi padre, mi hermana y yo.
Dos *son* los signos en el sistema binario: 0 y 1.
*Es* todo lo que tengo.



*4) Devant un infinitif*


Mi hobby *es* jugar al billar.
Esto *es* coser y cantar.
*Es* mirar la tele lo que hace todo el santo día.
Lo que más me gusta *es* traducir del castellano al catalán.
Mi gran alegría *sería* ganar al campeón.


*5) Devant un complément de but*


Esta carta *es* para ti.
Este programa *es* para tu ordenador.
-


----------



## Domtom

*-*
*On emploie toujours ESTAR*



*1) Pour exprimer une situation dans l’espace*

*Estamos* detrás, esperando nuestro turno.
Por fin *está* detrás de los barrotes, cumpliendo condena.
El timbre *está* al lado de la puerta.
Los documentos secretos *están* en el cajón, bajo llave.
El niño *está* junto a su madre.


*2) Pour exprimer une situation dans le temps*

*Estamos* en Navidad.
Ya *estamos* en octubre.
*Estamos* en verano.
Ahora *están* en la estación de las lluvias en aquel país.


*3) Dans la forme progressive devant le gérondif*

*Estamos* estudiando.
*Están *jugando.
-


----------



## Domtom

*-*
*Devant un adjectif on emploie SER ou ESTAR*



*SER*


S’il s’agit d’un trait caractéristique essentiel


Los celtas *eran* altos y rubios y los íberos *eran* bajos y morenos.
El cuerpo *es* material y la mente *es* espiritual.
El ser humano *es* curioso por naturaleza.
*Es* incapaz de traducirlo por sí mismo.
Los rábanos *son* blancos por dentro y rojos por fuera.


*ESTAR*


S’il s’agit d’un état


*Estoy* enfadado, ¿por qué no me escuchas?
El perro *está* tremendamente rabioso: sacrifícalo.
*Estoy* enfermo.
¿*Estás* ciego? ¿No ves que *es* ciego?
Esta niña *está* muy desarrollada para su edad.
El pan del horno *está* caliente.
*Estás* así ahora, pero sé que normalmente no *eres* así.
El cielo *está* despejado.
*Está* ciego de amor por la chica que *es* ciega.
Estos rábanos *están *crudos por dentro y quemados por fuera.
-


----------



## Domtom

*-*
*EXCEPTION: SER FELIZ OU ESTAR FELIZ ?*



Normalement, « ser feliz »


*Soy* feliz desde que te conocí.
¿Por qué has robado? ¡*Eres* un desgraciado!
¡Dichosos *son* mis ojos que te ven!
Cuando me veo obligado a hacer horas extras, *soy* el hombre más desdichado/infeliz del mundo.
“*Era* feliz en su matrimonio, aunque su marido *era* el mismo demonio...” (Cecilia)



Quand *feliz = contento*, alors *estar*


¡Qué feliz *está* con su moto nueva!
*Estoy* muy feliz con los millones que me han tocado de la lotería.
-


----------



## Domtom

*-*
*IDIOTISMES*


*Eres bueno*/*a* = *Eres* buena persona.
¿Ya *estás bueno*? = ¿Ya *estás* bien (de salud)?
¿*Eres* listo? = Tu es intelligent ?
¿*Estás* listo? = Tu es prêt?
*Es* tonto = Il est sot.
*Está* tonto = Il n'est pas dans son assiette.
¿Qué hora *es* ? = Quelle heure est-il ?
*Es* la una = Il est une heure.
*Son* las dos (tres, cuatro [...] doce) = Il est deux (trois, quatre [...] douze) heures.
-


----------



## Yul

Magnifique travail, Domton! Utile, de surcroît!

Yul


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

merci beaucoup beaucoup pour cette réponse très très détaillée, je vais tout lire très attentivement, de très près, merci d'avoir consacré tout ce temps pour cette réponse, je lis et je vous tiens au courant si j'ai tout compris!


----------



## Domtom

1) ¿La expresión *« être pure des règles »* es realmente francesa, se oye a menudo por la calle, sale en algún diccionario importante? ¿O sólo es una sola vez que aparece esta expresión venida de la pluma de un escritor? (Siempre estamos hablando, en cualquier caso, dentro del contexto de la menstruación.)

2) Yo no conozco una expresión ya hecha y extendida en la lengua española para expresar que una mujer esos días no tiene la regla. No la conozco pero no necesariamente quiere decir que no exista. En el caso de que existiese, intuitivamente no me parece que debiera expresarse con el verbo *ser* + adjetivo o *estar* + adjetivo. Si hay una expresión con *ser* o *estar*, probablemente será *estar* + complemento de tiempo, por ejemplo algo así como “está fuera de la fase de la menstruación”, o “hoy / estos días no *tiene* (1) la regla”. Pero no soy mujer y tampoco he aprendido demasiado de estas cosas, así que no sé cómo se dice para expresar esas circunstancias.

3) Desde luego no creo, aun reconociéndome ignorante, que podamos decir “está pura de (la) regla estos días”  .

4) Imaginemos que sí se pudiese o existiese la posibilidad de usar *ser* o *estar* seguido inmediatamente de un adjetivo adecuado. En ese caso, probablemente lo correcto sería con *estar* y no con *ser*, por indicar un estado transitorio y no una manera de ser.

5) Desde luego que es incorrecto en este contexto decir en español “es/está pura...”  (por ejemplo, "...de reglas hoy/estos dias" ).

6) Sí puedo decir “mi mujer es pura” o “es inocente” o “es fiel”, pero ya es otro contexto, en la línea de virginidad, o de fidelidad, etc. En este contexto, de moralidad, no es correcto el verbo estar, no se dice “mi mujer está pura/inocente/fiel”*  *; pero sí es correcto “mi mujer está limpia de pecado”, que significa o bien que no cometió pecado, o bien que lo cometió pero ya se ha confesado y ha sido perdonada por Dios.


---------

(1) Ni ser ni estar, sino tener.
-


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No Domtom: esta frase aunque francesa no pertenece a la cultura francesa sino a otra cultura (ya lo dice Alumnafrancesa en su primer mensaje).
En algunas culturas o religiones el periodo de menstruación no se limita a los días en los que la mujer sangra. En unas religiones / culturas también es preciso que la mujer se someta a un rito purificador.

Al no existir este concepto ni en la cultura francesa ni en la cultura española, no se tendrá más remedio que traducir literalmente con: _estar pura de la regla_ ya que se trata de algo transitorio.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Ah, vale, ahora ya lo entiendo, gracias *Martine*.

Y referente a la elección que haces por el *estar* (desechado el *ser*), estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## grandluc

Yo diría "estar libre de la regla"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Lo dirías Grandluc porque en tu cultura ( la nuestra) la regla no es una impureza .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos participations actives à cette question, je pensais aussi à "estar" car pour moi "ser" vise l'être et non l'état d'une personne, ce qui changerait alors tout le sens, cet homme dans ce contexte ne considérait pas sa femme impure mais l'état dans lequel elle se trouvait et avec le verbe"ser" je craignais de viser la femme en elle-même et non son état.
merci encore pour vos réponses.


----------



## lpfr

Cintia&Martine said:


> ... porque en tu cultura ( la nuestra) la regla no es una impureza .


 
  Hmmm? Je ne suis pas si sur que ça. Parmi les idées reçues il y en a une qui prétend qu'une femme avec ses règles ne peut pas faire prendre une mayonnaise. Et comme la mayonnaise est récente, on ne peut pas faire remonter cette absurdité à l'antiquité. L'idée d'impureté  associée aux règles es biblique (et peut-être même antérieure) et a eut beaucoup de mal a disparaître (en admettant qu'elle soit complètement disparue).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Une idée reçue Louis, tu l'as dit. Bien sûr que je connais cette idée mais combien de femmes de nos jours la "reçoivent"? Et je parle déjà de ma génération.
Alumnafrancesa ne nous dit pas de quelle culture il s'agit mais en tout cas rien à voir avec de possibles rites de purification.

Voilà pourquoi je garderais la traduction littérale dans ce cas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lpfr

J'espère que, dans nos générations et dans nos contrées, personne n'y croit. Mais les règles ont été (sont?) un tabou dans presque toutes les civilisations y pas seulement dans la judéo-chrétienne+islam. Ce que je voulais dire est notre civilisation n'est pas aussi civilisée que l'on pourrait souhaiter et que nous gardons des tabous dont il est très difficile de s'en défaire. Et à mesure que nous oublions des idées reçues, nous les remplaçons par des nouvelles.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi mais ceci serait un thème à traiter dans le CD.
Je désirais simplement souligner le fait qu'il me paraissait peu fidèle traduire _pura _par _libre_. Mais je ne suis pas traductrice et je me trompe peut-être.

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Whisky con ron

Mi francés no es tan bueno todavía como par aentender todo el debate, pero creo que estoy de acuerdo con cintia que es mejor decir estar libre de la regla. Pero si se quiere también transmitir la idea de pureza/impureza, quizás se pueda decir :
Estar libre de las impurezas de la regla.
Suena mejor que "estar pura de la regla".

Mi opinion.


----------



## lpfr

Cintia&Martine said:


> Je désirais simplement souligner le fait qu'il me paraissait peu fidèle traduire _pura _par _libre_.


  Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. En la traducción hay que poner lo que figura en el original (que sea verdad, mentira o fantasía) y no las opiniones del traductor. El texto de Alumnafrancesa corresponde a lo que alguna gente cree o creyó en algún sitio. Traducirlo exactamente no quiere decir aceptar el contenido como correcto.



Whisky con ron said:


> Pero si se quiere también transmitir la idea de pureza/impureza, quizás se pueda decir :
> Estar libre de las impurezas de la regla.
> Suena mejor que "estar pura de la regla".


 
  En la mentalidad de esas personas no se trata de las impurezas de las reglas, sino de la impureza de la mujer que las tiene. Es la mujer que está pura o impura.


----------



## Whisky con ron

lpfr said:


> En la mentalidad de esas personas no se trata de las impurezas de las reglas, sino de la impureza de la mujer que las tiene. Es la mujer que está pura o impura.


 
Ya, pues entonces se puede poner "estar libre de la impureza de la regla".

Eso quiere decir la impureza que la regla pone en la mujer.


----------



## lpfr

Whisky con ron said:


> Ya, pues entonces se puede poner "estar libre de la impureza de la regla".
> 
> Eso quiere decir la impureza que la regla pone en la mujer.


 Creo que no me he explicado bien. 
  Se trata de la mujer y de su estado "puro" o "impuro". Si tiene reglas la mujer está impura.
  La pureza o impureza de la regla no interesan. Lo que importa es la pureza o impureza de la mujer.

  Puedes hacer el paralelo con la impureza del hombre que ha tenido relaciones con su mujer. Si las ha tenido, está impuro y no puede hacer ciertas cosas sin una purificación previa. No tiene nada que ver con la pureza o impureza de las actividades que ha tenido.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Non, je ne pense pas qu'il faille compliquer davantage les choses, considérer qu'une personne soit dans un état impur tout comme quelqu'un qui serait touché par de l'urine ou du vomi est différent du fait de considérer une personne impur, ceci serait grave; à mon sens il y a une différence énorme entre un état temporaire et l'être lui-même.
Par rapport à mon contexte je pense comme Cynthia que "estar pura de la regla" correspond très bien.Ce n'est pas l'intention de l'auteur de rabaisser la femme et donc d'interpréter qu'il considère la femme impure en tant qu'être.
merci à tous pour vos propositions de traduction....


----------

